

These Guys Just Built the Website Healthcare.gov Should Have Been - kirillzubovsky
http://gizmodo.com/these-guys-just-built-the-website-healthcare-gov-should-1458215436

======
odonnellryan
This is silly for a few reasons. The main reason I see is that HealthCare.Gov
does a lot more than search for the plans. It also calculates an adjustment
that depends on how much you make a year.

To me, that part is a lote more important than a search-by-zip website. Not to
defend HealthCare.Gov. It was horribly launched.

~~~
hga
And if you're due a subsidy (what I think you mean by "an adjustment"), which
plenty of private sites like the Kaiser Foundation's will calculate for you
([http://kff.org/interactive/subsidy-
calculator/](http://kff.org/interactive/subsidy-calculator/)), it validates
that. Which has to be done _somewhere_ in the process, since it results in a
draw on the Federal fisc, payments from the treasury to an insurance company.

